# Installare Gentoo su macbook

## Bob87

Salve a tutti e auguri passati!

Come da oggetto: in queste vacanze natalizie ho avuto come regalo (del tutto inaspettato) un macbook con le seguenti caratteristiche:

processore Intel Core 2 Duo a 2GHz con 1Gb di Ram, hard disk da 250Gb e unità SuperDrive (masterizzatore di DVD Dual Layer), vorrei installare su questa macchina Gentoo!

girando per la rete ho trovato questa guida: 

```
http://chiccodisale.blogspot.com/2007/11/mac-osx-linux-windows-triplo-boot-su.html
```

che mi ha schiarito un pò le idee....

Adesso ho solo una domandina: quale guida dovrei seguire per installare gentoo?

dovrò formattare l'intero disco, o posso continuare a tenere Mac OS X????

devo dare una configurazione particolare al grub?

e quale versione di Gentoo mi consigliate di installare? quella per i 32 bit o quella per i 64?

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

----------

## j4miel

C'e un buona guida sulla wiki a http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook . 

Anche per lavoro, io uso VirtualBox oppure Parallels con Gentoo / OSX / Windows e tutti e tre vanno benissimi e velocissimi insieme allo stesso tempo!

Divertiti!

----------

## Bob87

non lo vorrei installare su una macchina virtuale, lo vorrei installare sull'Hd, come sistema operativo principale!

----------

## Elbryan

Hai mai installato gentoo? Inoltre dovresti utilizzare refit e sincronizzare la GPT altrimenti non vedi le partizioni..

Insomma è un'operazione delicata, si può fare (io ne sono testimone) però dovresti avere una buona base di conoscenze..

Ti consiglio di seguire la guida che ti dice depretion .. e seguila bene  :Smile: 

----------

## Bob87

okokok, il problema e che mi da il link non esistente :'(

----------

## Bob87

ma per configurare il kernel eseguo Genkernel come ho fatto per il pc di casa?

----------

## randomaze

Adesso il link va...

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> ma per configurare il kernel eseguo Genkernel come ho fatto per il pc di casa?

 

...non sono espertissimo di quell'architettura ma se genkernel funziona non dovrebbero esserci controindicazioni  :Wink: 

----------

## Bob87

ho trovato anche questa interessante guida: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Apple_MacBook

ho solo 2 domandine: il mio mac, non sò perchè, non riesco a connetterlo con il cavoethernet al modem (alice gate), devo comprare un cavo ethernet diverso?

altra domanda: vorrei tentare di installare gentoo senza il collegamento ad internet, per far ciò necessito di un liveCd? giusto?

----------

## j4miel

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> ho trovato anche questa interessante guida: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Apple_MacBook

 

Si, èla guida originale della prima che ti ho dato.

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> devo comprare un cavo ethernet diverso?

 

Non so cosa usa Alice, però non c'è veramente un cat 5 normale sul modem?

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> vorrei tentare di installare gentoo senza il collegamento ad internet, per far ciò necessito di un liveCd? giusto?

 

Ecco una guida per questo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2008.0/index.xml

----------

## Bob87

scusate avrei un ultima domandina: come faccio ad impostare la chiocciola? non ci riesco proprio, potreste aiutarmi? grazie

----------

## devilheart

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...non sono espertissimo di quell'architettura ma se genkernel funziona non dovrebbero esserci controindicazioni 

 beh, alla fine è un emt64

----------

## Bob87

e per il tasto chiocciola? come posso fare?

----------

## Elbryan

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

> e per il tasto chiocciola? come posso fare?

 

prova con alt+q .. ma a me la chiocciola funge bene..

stiamo parlando di console o di Xorg?

----------

## Bob87

parliamo di macbook, questo problemino lo ho in ogni circostanza, maggiormente se tento di avvire amsn, non posso usare il copia e incolla e quindi non posso usare amsn.... :'( help meeeeee

----------

## j4miel

Puoi usare xev per trovare qualè il keycode di chiocciala, e poi usa xmodmap per settarla.

Per esempio sul mio macbook la chiocciala è sopra il due. 

```

xmodmap -e "keycode 11 = 2 at"

```

----------

## Bob87

scuate non riesco...

potresti spiegarmelo in maniera più semplice perfavore?

thank!

----------

## Bob87

scusate la domanda...

Potrei installare gentoo partendo da un sistema Fesora?

----------

## djinnZ

Si e no, dipende dalla distribuzione linux iniziale, ovvero dalla versione di libc necessaria per il chroot, per il resto gentoo non ha alcuna necessità di un cd di installazione apposito come le altre distribuzioni.

In realtà è il metodo di installazione più semplice, tanto per installare gentoo ti basta un chroot solo che se la distribuzione che hai già installata è vecchia potresti non esserne in grado.

Prova a formattare le partizioni che vuoi usare per gentoo, montarle in /mnt/gentoo e lanciare il chroot come da guida standard. Se hai un errore riferito alla sandbox ti basta mettere FEATURES="-sandbox" in make.conf fino a che la tua gentoo non è in grado di procedere da sola.

----------

## Bob87

dunque mentre installo gentoo, dopo aver effettuato il chroot, e dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti del portage, mi dice questa cosa, e non sò come posso riparare a questo problema, ora ve lo posto....

 *Quote:*   

> important: 1 config files in "/etc"need updating.
> 
> see the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge non page to learn how to update config files

 

e mi dice questa cosa ogni volta che configuro qualsiasi cosa....

dopo aver dato il comando: emerge --sync --quiet e mi dice che c'è una nuova versione di portage, a questo punto dò: emerge --oneshot portage

e mi compare quell'avviso....

come potrei fare?

help me!

----------

## djinnZ

```
man etc-update
```

oppure

```
man dispach-conf
```

come scritto in 

```
man emerge
```

 *Bob87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   important: 1 config files in "/etc"need updating.
> 
> see the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge non page to learn how to update config files 

   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bob87

ah, ok grazie, come al solito mi ero perso in un bicchiere d'acqua  :Razz: 

----------

## Bob87

ho un ultima domanda: devo installare il grub nella partizione di root, quale comando dovrei dare per poterlo installare in questa partizione?

----------

